# Repairing my Stinky ashtray



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok....We let our 16 year old son have a group of friends over Friday night through Sunday morning...kinda of a "school is over" party.
They wanted to set up one of my wife's 6 foot tables to play D and D or something like that. Being an easy going dad, I told them they could set up in my backroom/man cave to give them more room, and give the adults a little less noise. Friday went great.....Saturday was going great. My wife suggested I go to my B & M Saturday evening to hang out.
Before I left, she says, "Didn't one of the little holders on your Stinky ashtray come off before...and you fixed it?" I say "nope". She says, "Oh.....well one of them came off....one of the kids knocked it off the stand you build for it...onto the concrete floor.
I built the stand to fit the Stinky pretty snug...with a 1/2 inch lip sticking up all the way around.
So, now I need to figure out a way to re-attach the stirupp....was thinking JB Weld.
I don't think anyone fessed up to being the culprit...but like my son told his mom, " At least it wasn't one of the ceramic ashtrays".

LEOinFL


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Gorilla Glue is phenomenal, but as it dries it foams up a bit...if any excess oozes out visibly you can trim it away with an exacto knife or something, but if that's a concern you might want to use something else.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I would probably try a liquid solder/weld product first and if that did not work, try one of the super glue type products since some of them are rated for metal to metal use.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that they are attached with solder so I would start with that.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

"JB Weld" available at your automotive store works well. 

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I think that they are attached with solder so I would start with that.


What that guy said. 

The same thing happened to one of the Stinkys at our weekly herf. Some of the guys soldered it back on with great success. I believe that is how they are manufactured.:tu


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I would use a 60 min epoxy. Make sure that you mix it really well. but JB weld would also work but the epoxy is clear.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Mighty Puddy!


----------



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

5 min epoxy. It holds your rearview mirror to your windsheild, it'll hold the stirrup on your ashtray.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Take it to a welding shop, I am sure they could fix it right for next to nothing.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

The stirrup is attached by an electric pulse with a solder wafer between stirrup and the ashtray. If you get a welder to re-attach it you will have color distortion from the heat. I would look into a 2 part epoxy that is made for stainless steel. You want to check the temp rating of the epoxy so if you a have a cigar on the stirrup you won't have it fall off from the heat or start to smell. :2


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

JBweld is pretty amazing stuff. Many people have fixed motorcycle side cases with it. The regular kind takes overnight to set. Some of those epoxy putties harden to a rocklike material but they are probably too messy for a delicate repair.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I just sent an email to the guys @ StinkyCigars.com asking them this delicate question. I will keep you updated when the answer comes in. :tu


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Gorilla Glue is phenomenal, but as it dries it foams up a bit...if any excess oozes out visibly you can trim it away with an exacto knife or something, but if that's a concern you might want to use something else.


I would NOT recommend Polyurethane (Gorilla) Glue! One of the features of Polyurethane glue is its ability to penetrate into the tiny pours of wood or ceramic. It would not do well when heated.



reflex said:


> The stirrup is attached by an electric pulse with a solder wafer between stirrup and the ashtray. If you get a welder to re-attach it you will have color distortion from the heat. I would look into a 2 part epoxy that is made for stainless steel. You want to check the temp rating of the epoxy so if you a have a cigar on the stirrup you won't have it fall off from the heat or start to smell. :2


Close... it is soldered at the factory. However, they do everything by hand in India. No electric pulse... no solder wafer.

Here's a copy of the note I sent back to tzaddi:

There are a few different ways to re-attach the stirrup to the rim. The original method is by soldering or brazing. You would have to locate a torch... like a plumber's torch. And, you'll need some flux to apply prior to soldering. If you choose this method, be sure to keep the flux tight and neat to the spot where you want the solder to end up... solder goes where ever the flux is. We've used a large torch (I use it as a cigar lighter in my office) purchased from Harbor Freight. Do not over-heat the stainless steel... it will scorch and over-heat the solder. Then, it won't stick... just heat the rim & stirrup a little while touching the solder to the surface... it should melt and run into the gap. Hope you have a friend that's a plumber!

Scorching on stainless steel is a surface condition. Scorched areas can be buffed out with rubbing compound and a buffing wheel. It takes a lot of pressure, but it will buff out.

Another method would be to epoxy it back into place. I recommend JB Weld... it's a 2-part epoxy available at any home improvement store (like Lowe's). JB Weld seems to work very well when applied properly. Simple directions.

In either case... which ever method you choose, be sure to prepare the surface of the metal prior to the application of the solder or epoxy. Simply grind or file the area to be bonded together. It does not take much grinding/filing ... just enough to scratch-up the surfaces. The epoxy or solder material will bond better. Part of the problem with the factory method is that they are soldering to a very smooth 'polished' surface. It bonds better if the surfaces are rough and clean.

Make sure the stirrup is held straight and level! Simply lay the Stinky Cigar Ashtray up-side-down on a table with a long stick or small diameter rod (smaller than a pencil) running from the stirrup on the opposite side through the detached stirrup. This will hold the stirrup in position during the soldering or set-time for the epoxy.

LMK which method you plan to use. I'd like to see some before, during and after photos of your repair if you can.

Also Note:
Some fellow cigar enthusiasts prefer a repair or replacement of their damaged ashtray. If you'd like a repair or a reconditioned (like new) replacement, just box it up including the broken stirrup and mail it back to me with a check for $19.50 to cover repair/replacement and shipping. I will repair or replace your damaged ashtray.

Stinky Cigar
2510 E. Sunset Road #555
Las Vegas, NV 89120

Cellular: 702-278-8830
Toll FREE Fax/Msg: 877-631-4659

Promoting the Enjoyment of Fine Cigars!
www.StinkyCigar.com


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Stinky, thanks for taking the time to respond and participate in the forum. This is the kind of things the guys & gals around here respect. :tu

—Richard


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok guys....been busy at work but time for an update. I cleaned the area off, mixed up some JB Weld I had...let it begin to set up, then attached the stirrup to the bowl. Sat overnight and right now it is holding my Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve just find :tu

Thanks for the tips,

LEOinFL


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

:bl*Woo! Hoo!:chk*


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had 2 stirrups come off my stinky, in the 9 months that I've had it. I was thinking about taking it to a jeweler, as that was what stinky told me to do, but now I think I may try the JB weld.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Duct Tape :tu


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

I just happened to find an old e-mail with a link to this thread. If any of you guys have a damaged or defective Stinky Cigar Ashtray where the stirrup(s) broke off... please contact me. I'm willing to repair or replace if you'll send it back with $10.00 to cover s&h. Hope this helps.


----------

